# Fish in Bucket during upgrade????? how long is OK



## Egrant (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, first off let me thank everyone for helping me out and answering all my annoying questions. Here is the big one. I will be performing the 55G to 125G swap this weekend. With this being said here are my questions:

The 125 gallon tank will only fit where my 55 is now. I am going to have to drain the water into several totes and buckets. I planned on using two 10G totes to house three fish each. *How long can the little guys live in said totes with an air stone and a heater?? *I figure it is going to take some time to get the other tank set up, I hope about 4 hours and it will be done. Like I have said in previous post, I will be using the water, BIO Max and gravel from the existing tank to help with the cycling process. Chemicals I will be using are Secham's Prime and stability.

I think this is the end of my questioning, well at least till this weekend!!!! :BIGnervous:


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

With air stone and heater they should be fine....even if much longer than the 4 hours you project to get the job done. I have heard of people transferring fish for days in 5g pails...and consider fish shipped for days in nothing more than a plastic bag wrapped in paper in a box!
No worries, you should be fine.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Like Abbeysdad has already said they should be fine. I have had my fish in a tote with an airstone and a heater all day long with no problems.


----------

